# Pop Over Poncho -- free pattern



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

http://labhousehold.com/crochet-poncho.html#close


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Crochet and looks easy to put together. http://labhousehold.com/crochet-poncho.html#close


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks warm, and like it uses chunky yarn!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This would be great on a chilly night.


----------



## Idan (Jul 10, 2015)

This is wonderful. As a newer knitter, I am wondering if/ how this can be knitted.

Love it.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link!????


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Love the look but I'm afraid I would be dragging those big sleeves through every thing from dish water to gravy.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Idan said:


> This is wonderful. As a newer knitter, I am wondering if/ how this can be knitted.
> 
> Love it.


I was wondering the same thing. My thoughts are to get yarn and needles and make a swatch to get gauge. The schematic gives measurements so I would do my math to see what I need to cast on, knit to length, use math to decide how many to cast on for each side, knit to length. My problem would be getting math correct but since it would be basically straight knitting, I would think it could be figured out.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Love it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Idan (Jul 10, 2015)

ijfranklin said:


> I was wondering the same thing. My thoughts are to get yarn and needles and make a swa
> tch to get gauge. The schematic gives measurements so I would do my math to see what I need to cast on, knit to length, use math to decide how many to cast on for each side, knit to length. My problem would be getting math correct but since it would be basically straight knitting, I would think it
> could be figured out.


----------



## Idan (Jul 10, 2015)

Please let me know when you have this figured. I wish I were more advanced to be able to do this. I would so appreciate your input as I would like to knit this for my daughter. Many thanks.


----------



## Ladger (Nov 18, 2017)

I would like the pattern please


----------

